# Reed Switch help



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I want to make a special project and need some help. I need a motor within something to go forward and reverse. Motor is using a single AA battery. I heard I could use a SPST NO switch and possibly use a DPDT relay or something along those lines as a DPDT NO reed switch doesn't exsist. It'll pass one magnet, go in reverse, and then pass another magnet to go forward again.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you'll need a latching relay to do what you're talking about. What kind of room do you have to work with?


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Guts of HO scale 40' or 50' live stock car.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I could do it with a DPDT relay and a flip-flop chip, probably the easiest way I can think of. I'm assuming since there's a motor involved that you'll have continuous power.


----------

